# Views about Crowe Horwath



## Hazel Lee (Oct 18, 2016)

I have been offered by Crowe Horwath Singapore for the position of Staff Accountant (Audit Associate). I like to hear what are your views about this company? How was the culture? Please do advice. Your opinions are very much appreciated.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

2nd tier audit firm? i think it is ok


----------

